# Will classic beetle chrome hub caps fit new beetle ???



## shakers1970 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there any kit out there so i could fit classic chrome hub caps to my 2002 beetle?????


----------



## Jetta02AWP (Feb 27, 2003)

You would probably be better offer getting something like this. The only problem is that the steelies are a little different and have the 5x112 bolt pattern. But the hubcaps may fit the factory steelies though


----------



## shakers1970 (Feb 6, 2010)

if i had that car i wouldnt give a monkeys what the wheels look like. Love the 2012 beetle, well love all beetles though. If those are 16 inch wheels with trims i'll get them, but sure being VW it will be cheaper to get some alloys on my 02 TDI

seen a custonised beetle and had loads retro parts on like hubs, gravel guards and other brightwork.....looked amazing

DIdnt know if the hub caps attach with clips on wheel nuts or how

cheers


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Those aren't hubcaps...they are 17" alloys made to look like the old school hubcaps. They also aren't cheap to buy a full set from what I hear. Not too surprising since the car and wheels are brand spanking new.


----------



## Jetta02AWP (Feb 27, 2003)

Rockerchick said:


> Those aren't hubcaps...they are 17" alloys made to look like the old school hubcaps. They also aren't cheap to buy a full set from what I hear. Not too surprising since the car and wheels are brand spanking new.


Seriously? Are you sure they are alloys? I looked at one up close the last time I was getting some parts for my 00 and I could have swore that they are steelies cuz it was a base model. I actually like the look better than the "turbo" alloys...

Edit: Wow, fooled me. I just went to VW's website and built my own and sure enough. 17" alloys wheels


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Here ya go http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/vortex_news/article_3039.shtml


----------

